# Probleme App Store



## vakn (26 Octobre 2012)

Pour toutes les applications que je tente de télécharger ce soir, l'App store me dit que l'article n'est plus disponible. Cela vous fait la même chose ?


----------



## urza57 (26 Octobre 2012)

Idem pour moi


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2012)

Ils etaient en train de revoir tous les prix à la hausse....

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257605/hausse-generale-des-prix-sur-les-app-store-d-apple


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ils etaient en train de revoir tous les prix à la hausse....
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257605/hausse-generale-des-prix-sur-les-app-store-d-apple



Ça prend du temps pour refaire toutes les étiquettes.

Ils se sont nous ont plantés dans le change. :rateau:


----------

